# Creatine: Beyond the Confusion ? Part I



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

If you haven’t heard of creatine before this, you’ve been living under a damn large rock. Since creatine was first introduced in the early 90s, it has been the “poster boy” for the athletic community, and it’s not going away anytime soon.Creatine has been in the news, on the cover of almost every health magazine [...]

*Read More...*


----------

